# Tivo HD for $99.99 at Blockbuster stores



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

According to this Fatwallet post, some Blockbusters are selling Tivo HDs for $99.99. Very good price if true and worth a call/visit if you need one, they must be clearancing stock.

UPDATE: Confirmed in the ATL, 4 units available at the S. Cobb Dr. location. Picked up one this afternoon, looks to be a chain-wide price reduction. Some stores only have the S2s, had to call around until I found one that carried the HDs. These are brand new units.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

The same three $49 S2s have been sitting on the shelf at BB Woburn for over a month.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

bicker said:


> The same three $49 S2s have been sitting on the shelf at BB Woburn for over a month.


IMO a $99 TiVo HD is a much better deal than a $49 S2. For spare parts if for nothing else.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

bicker said:


> The same three $49 S2s have been sitting on the shelf at BB Woburn for over a month.


S2 != S3, so this has nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Just saying that they're not moving. So someone could chime in with what they've seen with regard to the HDs that perhaps they've seen at their local BB.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Tempted to replace my S2DT with another HD.


----------



## xhale (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks. I picked one up yesterday.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

bicker said:


> Just saying that they're not moving.


Yeah, that's the bottom line. "Unsalable at any price"!


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> Yeah, that's the bottom line. "Unsalable at any price"!


TiVo.com even has them on sale for $30 in the TiVo Clearance Center.


----------



## Ed_Hunt (Jan 2, 2004)

Thanks for this, I picked up an HD in Turlock yesterday after reading this thread for $99. A great price. Again thanks for posting this.


----------



## TarHeelGal (Jun 17, 2010)

Picking mine up today! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> Yeah, that's the bottom line. "Unsalable at any price"!


If you've already got an S2 with lifetime service that's having problems, one of these might be worth buying. You can just keep swapping out parts until the lifetime unit is fixed.


----------



## Heinrich (Feb 28, 2002)

Got one !!


----------



## Lilscoy44 (Jun 25, 2010)

Just wanted to say thanks to OP! Got one yesterday!


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

bicker said:


> Just saying that they're not moving. So someone could chime in with what they've seen with regard to the HDs that perhaps they've seen at their local BB.


I checked a local Blockbuster (Oak Hill, VA) about 2 weeks ago when I first heard of what I assume is a closeout of Blockbuster TiVo hardware. They had one beat to hell Series2 box, looks like it could even be a return. No HDs at all.


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

Coppell, TX (DFW, store #91308) has about 15 TiVo HD's in stock as of yesterday.


----------



## xhale (Dec 29, 2007)

StanSimmons said:


> Coppell, TX (DFW, store #91308) has about 15 TiVo HD's in stock as of yesterday.


Thanks, I will try to pick one up today.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

If this is your first Tivo, be sure to use promo code PLSR for lifetime activation to get it for $299.
You don't have to activate service if all you want to use it for is as an extra HD cable box.


----------



## f1kicksbutt (Jul 4, 2008)

thanks for the heads up there, just picked one up , hoping it is going to solve my possible power supply problem, at the very least the drive ...still cheaper than buying parts , and instant cake !

anyone got a diagram on swapping power supply ...cheers



ok...i just swapped out the hard drive from the new blockbuster unit, and then removed the power supply, and connected up...booted up first time, re ran guided.....tv for 10 mins then rebooted agian ????...probally not the right place to add this, but hoping for an answer still......is this signal related via antenna only ??..or is the m/b the culprit ????


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

slowbiscuit said:


> You don't have to activate service if all you want to use it for is as an extra HD cable box.


That's incorrect. It might work for a couple weeks without a subscription, but then the picture will freeze until you activate the Tivo.


----------



## Gig103 (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi everyone, this is my first post!

I just bought one of these yesterday, and I'm excited, but got concerned when I saw the "Activate service" screen said "2 of 7 days"...

What happens after 7 days? My intention was to not get service and just use it like a VCR (set manual recording, pause live TV). 

Thanks!


----------



## Heinrich (Feb 28, 2002)

Snagged one!

I don't think the general public folks understand that all Tivos > Hd or S3 are not possible (as of today) to hack ....

Get em to last until Jack Kervorkian or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Death_(DC_Comics).jpg pays a visit


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Gig103 said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post!
> 
> I just bought one of these yesterday, and I'm excited, but got concerned when I saw the "Activate service" screen said "2 of 7 days"...
> 
> ...


You will have a paper weight after the 6 or 7 days are up, you need a sub to record anything on the TiVo-HD, without a sub you can only watch programs you already recorded or use the trick TV watching, not worth the trouble. Get a sub or sell the TiVo.


----------



## Gig103 (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. What does "trick tv watching" mean?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Gig103 said:


> Thanks for the reply. What does "trick tv watching" mean?


You can pause (up to 30 minutes) a live TV show, than pick up where you left off, would be useful if you had to leave the room for less than 30 minutes or take a phone call etc.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

shwru980r said:


> That's incorrect. It might work for a couple weeks without a subscription, but then the picture will freeze until you activate the Tivo.


I don't believe this is true at all - you can tune channels, you just can't do anything else. It should work fine as a cable box without the Tivo service, in other words.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

lessd said:


> You will have a paper weight after the 6 or 7 days are up, you need a sub to record anything on the TiVo-HD, without a sub you can only watch programs you already recorded or use the trick TV watching, not worth the trouble. Get a sub or sell the TiVo.


At $100 this box will pay for itself vs. renting an HD cable box within a year or so. You don't need service to watch HD TV.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

slowbiscuit said:


> You don't need service to watch HD TV.


Depends on your provider, what they send in the clear and how they map the channels. Personally, I don't see a point in a TiVo box unless you have a TiVo subscription. But to each their own.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Was talking about Tivo service, not cable service. I agree that it's a good idea to get Tivo service, but if all you want is another HD cable box getting one of these can be cheaper than renting over time.


----------



## Gig103 (Jun 27, 2010)

slowbiscuit said:


> Was talking about Tivo service, not cable service. I agree that it's a good idea to get Tivo service, but if all you want is another HD cable box getting one of these can be cheaper than renting over time.


That's sort of where I'm at; even without service it's a good tuner box, but I was hoping manual recording would work.


----------



## Real (Nov 10, 2007)

slowbiscuit said:


> Was talking about Tivo service, not cable service. I agree that it's a good idea to get Tivo service, but if all you want is another HD cable box getting one of these can be cheaper than renting over time.


How do you set it up to use it just as a tuner? In other words, how do you get out of "Guided Setup", which wants you to connect and subscribe?


----------



## JimboG (May 27, 2007)

Real said:


> How do you set it up to use it just as a tuner? In other words, how do you get out of "Guided Setup", which wants you to connect and subscribe?


You don't.

You need to subscribe to the TiVo service in order to use a TiVo HD.


----------



## Gig103 (Jun 27, 2010)

Real said:


> How do you set it up to use it just as a tuner? In other words, how do you get out of "Guided Setup", which wants you to connect and subscribe?


You have to go through guided service, but you can choose to subscribe later. That's where I'm at, but from what I am reading, after 7 days the box doesn't record, only lets you pause TV. I'm hoping to hear definitively if manual recording works.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Gig103 said:


> You have to go through guided service, but you can choose to subscribe later. That's where I'm at, but from what I am reading, after 7 days the box doesn't record, only lets you pause TV. I'm hoping to hear definitively if manual recording works.


Recording will not work without a sub after the first 6 to 7 days.


----------



## 483 (Feb 10, 2000)

Thank you for the note. Picked up the last two in Sandy Utah


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

JimboG said:


> You don't.
> 
> You need to subscribe to the TiVo service in order to use a TiVo HD.


Incorrect, as stated otherwise here and in the Fatwallet thread - user MyDiscover bought Tivo HDs from the Sears clearance and only uses them as cable boxes, so clearly it is possible to use them as such.

Run through guided setup in the first 7 days to set your lineup then get a Cablecard installed whenever you want.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

I would think the lack of guide data would get old real fast. I don't think you're able to tune to a guide channel as you would with a cable box so the "use your TiVo as a cable box" analogy might not really be accurate.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

rocko said:


> I would think the lack of guide data would get old real fast. I don't think you're able to tune to a guide channel as you would with a cable box so the "use your TiVo as a cable box" analogy might not really be accurate.


It would get old, but you are able to tune to a channel just like a cable box.

If you know channel 633 is ESPN, you can just enter '633' and tune to it.

I'm pretty sure the guide would even tell you what channel was what.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Adam1115 said:


> It would get old, but you are able to tune to a channel just like a cable box.
> 
> If you know channel 633 is ESPN, you can just enter '633' and tune to it.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the guide would even tell you what channel was what.


I did not think that a TiVo S3 or S4 could tune any ch above 99 without a cable card, I know that you can scan for open QAM ch that are listed like 30-1, 24-3, etc. Without a sub I don't know if the Cable card will still work, I can't see anybody paying for a cable card in a no-sub ed TiVo.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

lessd said:


> Without a sub I don't know if the Cable card will still work, I can't see anybody paying for a cable card in a no-sub ed TiVo.


Cablecards will work fine without a sub.

Why not? It's cheaper than renting a cable box in many places.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Adam1115 said:


> Cablecards will work fine without a sub.
> 
> Why not? It's cheaper than renting a cable box in many places.


That good to know, an un-sub Series 3 or Series 4 can be paired with a cable card and provide full ch access like any (non DVR) cable box would. I never considered that option. Then in the future if you wanted the DRV function all you do is get a Sub for your TiVo.


----------



## blacknoi (Jan 23, 2006)

Never even thought about using the tivo's cablecard capabilities as a cable box dumb-stb rental replacement.

2bux a month for 1 cable card (or however much it is in your area) is still cheaper than 7/month for a cable co STB, but you just don't get on demand or any channel guide info.


----------



## tlphipps (Jul 3, 2002)

Just wanted to thank the original poster. Just scored 1 unit in Wylie TX last night for my parents. They still had one when I left.


----------



## breecat (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi - i don't currently have a Tivo subscription. I'm a tivo newby, I guess! 

If I bought a box at my local Blockbuster, how would I sign up for the tivo service? The tivo web site makes it look like you have to buy the box and subscribe at the same time, and all the boxes on ebay seem to come with subscriptions attached to them, so I'm confused.

Also, the 99.00 HD tivo at blockbuster that this thread is talking about - that's a Series 3, right? It's not the same as the $29 unit on the Tivo site....?


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

Just call up TiVo and they will happily set you up. 877-367-8486

The $29 TiVo is a Series 2 standard def dual tuner unit.


----------



## breecat (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks a bunch for the info and clarification, Stan.


----------



## breecat (Jul 13, 2010)

Well, I picked mine up from the local Blockbuster (Chicago, Touhy & Western, they have more if anyone's interested). Guy at BB also gave me a flyer with the 3 months free code, which was cool.

Haven't set it up yet, no time. I'll hook it up with OTA antenna first, then buy a honkin' long ethernet cable to network it and hopefully get netflix to work, and then finally I'll hook up the cable, which I'll be downgrading to basic and get my cablecards.


----------



## WPe (May 5, 2007)

Seems like a good idea to get Tivo HD for use only as another HD digital TV box. My newbie questions are for an install using San Gabriel Valley Charter Cable in California: 

1. Does the cablecard handle analog channels at all? From what has been previously said in other threads, it appears that the answer is no. If no, then how would one tune to analog channels if there is no digital version?

2. Any idea of the monthly charge? The cablecard thread lists a N/A for Charter cable.

3. Other than no cable guide, VOD, and PPV, are there any other disadvantages versus the cable's HD box that I should know about?

Thanks.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

BTW, you still have to pay for the Tivo fee -- I'm not sure if you realize that.

If your cable company does digital 'simulcast' (not the right term) of the analog channels on digital versions, then you will get the digital versions after using cablecards. There's no workaround. But apparently if your cable company doesn't do that, you can still get the analog versions.


----------



## WPe (May 5, 2007)

mattack said:


> BTW, you still have to pay for the Tivo fee -- I'm not sure if you realize that.


You mean the monthly fee to Tivo which enables recording? From reading this thread, I was under the impression one could just use the Tivo HD without a subscription as just a tuner for HD digital cable.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

WPe said:


> You mean the monthly fee to Tivo which enables recording? From reading this thread, I was under the impression one could just use the Tivo HD without a subscription as just a tuner for HD digital cable.


In a very limited way you could pay for a cable card and use the box (TiVo-HD) a cable tuner, no PPV, ch guide, and, On Demand, but you would get trick TV. This assumes that TiVo will not disable the cable cards after certain amount of time without a sub and you can't call TiVo for any help on a unsubbed TiVo.
On my Comcast system the least costly HD cable box is &7.50/month, and the Cable card is $1.5/month giving one a savings of $5/month, I question if that savings is enough to give up on a rented cable box with an unlimited on-sight warranty. The difference may be a lot more for some other cable systems in a different areas so each person will have to make their own judgment.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Your math is a little off as you will save a minimum of $6/mo. on Comcast, so the $100 Tivo will pay for itself in a little over a year.

And for the umpteenth time, you don't have to pay for a Tivo sub to use the box as an HD tuner. It won't disable the cablecards, don't know where you got that from.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

slowbiscuit said:


> And for the umpteenth time, you don't have to pay for a Tivo sub to use the box as an HD tuner. It won't disable the cablecards, don't know where you got that from.


If you know an unsubbed TiVo will still use the cable cards that great as i have never tried that and never said that an unsubbed TiVo would NOT work with cable cards, I don't know, but you do so i and the rest of us will go with what you just said.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

I wonder if Tivo will disable this limited functionality in the next release as it would probably force some people to get a subscription.


----------



## nn2g2bT (Jul 11, 2010)

shwru980r said:


> I wonder if Tivo will disable this limited functionality in the next release as it would probably force some people to get a subscription.


Probably so --

If I'm not mistaken, manual recording WAS once possible on an unsubbed TiVo (without hacking it), but at some point, a simple software update removed that feature from the unsubbed boxes, so...

The Digital Tuner-Only use of an unsubbed box with a cablecard could certainly be shut down too.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

nn2g2bT said:


> Probably so --
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, manual recording WAS once possible on an unsubbed TiVo (without hacking it), but at some point, a simple software update removed that feature from the unsubbed boxes, so...
> 
> The Digital Tuner-Only use of an unsubbed box with a cablecard could certainly be shut down too.


I would assume that you could just leave it without a connection to the internet. Then it could never download a software update.

The clock would drift over time, but who cares?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

WO312 said:


> I would assume that you could just leave it without a connection to the internet. Then it could never download a software update.
> 
> The clock would drift over time, but who cares?


If software for the Series 2 (that let an unsubbed TiVo record) did exist in the past it's long gone, any new Series 2 or Series 3 TiVo would be loaded with software no more than a few versions back and you must run the initial setup to even use the TiVo, all Series 3 TiVos would not let you record as the oldest software one could find is V8.xx. The only TiVos I know of that would let you record were some Series 1 and some models of the Series 2 that had a DVD burner built in (not Humax).


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

lessd said:


> If software for the Series 2 (that let an unsubbed TiVo record) did exist in the past it's long gone, any new Series 2 or Series 3 TiVo would be loaded with software no more than a few versions back and you must run the initial setup to even use the TiVo, all Series 3 TiVos would not let you record as the oldest software one could find is V8.xx. The only TiVos I know of that would let you record were some Series 1 and some models of the Series 2 that had a DVD burner built in (not Humax).


Yes, I know. But people were talking about using it as a dumb HD set-top box.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

WO312 said:


> Yes, I know. But people were talking about using it as a dumb HD set-top box.


People were talking about both, as far as anybody knows using cable cards the TiVo-HD can be used as a cable box and trick TV (no PPV, guide info, on- demand, etc.) What I don't know is if TiVo will fix up the lineup changes on a unsub TiVo, but if you have a card with the channels you receive for your cable system that may not matter.


----------



## sll0037 (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm considering jumping on the TiVo bandwagon at the same time I order Verizon Fios at my new place.

*Does anyone have more information on using a THD as simple a cable box without the Tivo service? Will I still be able to access the channel guide and all channels? *

It costs $10/month to rent an HD box from Verizon, so this would be a better option for my second TV because I'd own the THD and I'd have the option of subscribing to TiVo service down the road to record programming.

My primary TV will eventually see a Premiere with Lifetime service. At this moment, I'm leaning toward using the Verizon HD DVR for my first year of service since it's free, then replacing it with a Premiere. This would allow time for the Premiere to get the kinks worked out and maybe even a slight price drop.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

You won't get a channel guide with updated listings without a sub. You will be able to watch all the channels you pay for with a Cablecard.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

nn2g2bT said:


> If I'm not mistaken, manual recording WAS once possible on an unsubbed TiVo (without hacking it), but at some point, a simple software update removed that feature from the unsubbed boxes, so...


You're technically correct, but, as Paul Harvey used to say, you're missing The Rest of the Story...

Series 1s could be used as manual recorders without a subscription(*). There was an update that removed that capability, IMHO accidentally. They QUICKLY restored that capability, for series 1s.

(*) Tivos weren't ever really intended to be used without a subscription. It was vague wording in the manual and/or box that they kept allowing manual recording without a subscription. Also, this part is my opinion, but except for RARE circumstances, Tivos work VERY poorly as a manual recorder. (I have _one_ repeating manual recording, only because it's getting one portion of a longer recording that is the same segment repeated for a few hours.) ESPECIALLY without actual guide data, they work VERY poorly, because all of the recordings will show up as "Manual Recording". That's far worse than recorders _designed_ to be used as manual recorders, where you can (even manually) rename the recordings. I know, since I use a manual recorder _along_ with my Tivos every day. I also say this as someone who originally intended to use my Tivo unsubscribed.


----------



## qili (May 31, 2006)

I have a toshiba-made S2 without Tivo subscription. Manual recording as well as guide-based recording (only 3 days into the future thorough) works fine.

on a side note, I have a replaytv (no subscription whatsoever) that does perfect guided recording (or manual if you so desire).

Unfortunately, my cable operator is moving digital, rendering those devices useless.


----------



## blacknoi (Jan 23, 2006)

qili said:


> I have a toshiba-made S2 without Tivo subscription. Manual recording as well as guide-based recording (only 3 days into the future thorough) works fine.
> 
> on a side note, I have a replaytv (no subscription whatsoever) that does perfect guided recording (or manual if you so desire).
> 
> Unfortunately, my cable operator is moving digital, rendering those devices useless.


not to take the thread too off topic, but a replaytv (or a tivo s1 or s2 for that matter) can work with digital cable, just rent a regular cable box from your cable company.

And your toshiba series2 works for "3 days" of guide because I think its the integrated dvdburner / tivo that has the "Tivo Basic" service included.

A regular stand alone tivo does not have this feature, so its not an apples to apples comparison.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Woot has the HD XL for 179.99+$5 shipping if anyone is looking still.

http://sellout.woot.com/?ts=1279730647&sig=35d22fc148634a55


----------



## RCatman (Jul 25, 2010)

Blockbuster just called me that they found a TivoHD for 99.99 for me. They just don't know which version of the Series 3 it is. Does anyone know if its a TCD652160 or a TCD 648250B? I don't want an s-card HD, I only need an m-card.


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

If BB has it, then it is a TCD652160, which takes the M-Card.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

On a happy note, I got my BB Tivo HD hooked up and running today. I like it! I was a little worried about buying it on sale like that, but there have been no problems.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

??? These are brand new units, it's exactly the same as buying one from Tivo.


----------



## takeshi (Jul 22, 2010)

Not quite since you can't order the refurb THD directly from Tivo and use the PLSR code (AFAIK).


----------



## kptx (Jul 27, 2010)

I bought one of these units at a local Blockbuster Video for $99. Thought this was a great deal. What they don't tell you is that if you want to buy a subscription, you must pay full price. You can't use the Multi-Service discount. So this unit really costs $199!!! I don't think anyone would pay $199 for this unit. I expected better from TiVo. This would be the 3rd one I've purchased all with lifetime service. This will definitely be my last. It's policies like this that spawn class action lawsuits.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

kptx said:


> I bought one of these units at a local Blockbuster Video for $99. Thought this was a great deal. What they don't tell you is that if you want to buy a subscription, you must pay full price. You can't use the Multi-Service discount. So this unit really costs $199!!! I don't think anyone would pay $199 for this unit. I expected better from TiVo. This would be the 3rd one I've purchased all with lifetime service. This will definitely be my last. It's policies like this that spawn class action lawsuits.


I imagine that a big chunk of that "extra" $100 is going right back to Blockbuster to cover distribution and advertising costs.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

kptx said:


> I bought one of these units at a local Blockbuster Video for $99. Thought this was a great deal. What they don't tell you is that if you want to buy a subscription, you must pay full price. You can't use the Multi-Service discount. So this unit really costs $199!!! I don't think anyone would pay $199 for this unit. I expected better from TiVo. This would be the 3rd one I've purchased all with lifetime service. This will definitely be my last. It's policies like this that spawn class action lawsuits.


You have 30 days to cancel lifetime and return it. If this was the case, which this is the first I have heard of it, I would have just bought one off ebay or tried the PLSR code.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

kptx said:


> I bought one of these units at a local Blockbuster Video for $99. Thought this was a great deal. What they don't tell you is that if you want to buy a subscription, you must pay full price. You can't use the Multi-Service discount. So this unit really costs $199!!! I don't think anyone would pay $199 for this unit. I expected better from TiVo. This would be the 3rd one I've purchased all with lifetime service. This will definitely be my last. It's policies like this that spawn class action lawsuits.


I don't know what you're doing but I was able to add mine to my account with the MSD. I only had one Tivo before (with lifetime) and adding this one with lifetime cost $299, same as any other Tivo bought at retail.

There's nothing special about these other than the price - they are brand new, have full warranty, and are eligible for MSD. Not sure why that is so hard to get.


----------



## emp (Feb 11, 2005)

slowbiscuit said:


> I don't know what you're doing but I was able to add mine to my account with the MSD. I only had one Tivo before (with lifetime) and adding this one with lifetime cost $299, same as any other Tivo bought at retail.
> 
> There's nothing special about these other than the price - they are brand new, have full warranty, and are eligible for MSD. Not sure why that is so hard to get.


x2

I had no problems activating the 2 Tivo HD's I got at BB with lifetime for $299 each.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

kptx said:


> I bought one of these units at a local Blockbuster Video for $99. Thought this was a great deal. What they don't tell you is that if you want to buy a subscription, you must pay full price. You can't use the Multi-Service discount. So this unit really costs $199!!! I don't think anyone would pay $199 for this unit. I expected better from TiVo. This would be the 3rd one I've purchased all with lifetime service. This will definitely be my last. It's policies like this that spawn class action lawsuits.


If this is you first TiVo or the rest of your TiVos on your account have no full price service IE you had a series 2 with Lifetime, purchased a TiVo-HD and put lifetime service on it for $299, than sold the Series 2, at that point you would not be able to get MSD on your next TiVo.


----------



## alvinmathew88 (Jul 27, 2010)

kptx said:


> I bought one of these units at a local Blockbuster Video for $99. Thought this was a great deal. What they don't tell you is that if you want to buy a subscription, you must pay full price. You can't use the Multi-Service discount. So this unit really costs $199!!! I don't think anyone would pay $199 for this unit. I expected better from TiVo. This would be the 3rd one I've purchased all with lifetime service. This will definitely be my last. It's policies like this that spawn class action lawsuits.


This is definitely not true. The Tivo HD purchased at Blockbuster was my first Tivo ever, and i had no problem getting the 299 pricing during checkout!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

alvinmathew88 said:


> This is definitely not true. The Tivo HD purchased at Blockbuster was my first Tivo ever, and i had no problem getting the 299 pricing during checkout!


You had no TiVos in the account, you activated this new TiVo with Lifetime not 3 year pre-pay (that is $299) and the sight gave you a $299 price for lifetime Service ??..not the way it works for most people as you should have been charged $399.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

slowbiscuit said:


> I don't know what you're doing but I was able to add mine to my account with the MSD. I only had one Tivo before (with lifetime) and adding this one with lifetime cost $299, same as any other Tivo bought at retail.





emp said:


> x2


same here.

done and done. no problems.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

slowbiscuit said:


> I don't know what you're doing but I was able to add mine to my account with the MSD. I only had one Tivo before (with lifetime) and adding this one with lifetime cost $299, same as any other Tivo bought at retail.
> 
> There's nothing special about these other than the price - they are brand new, have full warranty, and are eligible for MSD. Not sure why that is so hard to get.


You had a TiVo in your account so MSD will work but alvinmathew88 said he had no TiVos before he purchased the $99 TiVo, started a new TiVo account and got the MSD price for Lifetime at $299 !!!


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

lessd said:


> You had a TiVo in your account so MSD will work but alvinmathew88 said he had no TiVos before he purchased the $99 TiVo, started a new TiVo account and got the MSD price for Lifetime at $299 !!!


He probably used the coupon code for $100 off initial lifetime.


----------



## malligood50 (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm a newbie that just dumped Dish and went back to cable to save money. After 2 days I already miss my DVR. I have been following the threads and wanted to verify that the BB Tivo for $99 will only need 1 cable card. Is this correct? Also is there anyway to find out if I could get the $299 LT prior to purchase or is that hit and miss at checkout?

Thanks,

Mack


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

1 M-Card

Play TiVO CSR roulette to get the $299 LT. You don't purchase it from BB.


----------



## nn2g2bT (Jul 11, 2010)

mattack said:


> You're technically correct, but, as Paul Harvey used to say, you're missing The Rest of the Story...
> 
> Series 1s could be used as manual recorders without a subscription(*). There was an update that removed that capability, IMHO accidentally. They QUICKLY restored that capability, for series 1s.
> 
> (*) Tivos weren't ever really intended to be used without a subscription. It was vague wording in the manual and/or box that they kept allowing manual recording without a subscription. Also, this part is my opinion, but except for RARE circumstances, Tivos work VERY poorly as a manual recorder. (I have _one_ repeating manual recording, only because it's getting one portion of a longer recording that is the same segment repeated for a few hours.) ESPECIALLY without actual guide data, they work VERY poorly, because all of the recordings will show up as "Manual Recording". That's far worse than recorders _designed_ to be used as manual recorders, where you can (even manually) rename the recordings. I know, since I use a manual recorder _along_ with my Tivos every day. I also say this as someone who originally intended to use my Tivo unsubscribed.


Even though it's been widely reported that these $99 TiVoHDs can't do any recording at all without a TiVo subscription, I bought 3 TiVoHDs to use solely as reduced cost digital cable tuners (replacing $7/month cable boxes with $2/month Cablecards, WITHOUT subscribing to the TiVo Service), and to my surprise...

The manual recording function on my unsubscribed TiVoHDs (which had completely disappeared after the first week or so) has magically REAPPEARED after 30 days of preventing the TiVoHD from contacting the mothership!


Manual recording means by time and channel only (like an old-fashioned VCR), but I CAN program my unsubscribed TiVoHDs to repeat a recording at the same time and channel each day, each weekday, or each week. Each recording is identified with time and channel info in the Now Playing list, because there isn't any sort of interactive program guide without paying for a TiVo subscription.

TiVo probably could disable this ability to record manually with a simple software update at anytime, but I do NOT plan to ever contact the Mothership again --

.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

nn2g2bT said:


> Even though it's been widely reported that these $99 TiVoHDs can't do any recording at all without a TiVo subscription, I bought 3 TiVoHDs to use solely as reduced cost digital cable tuners (replacing $7/month cable boxes with $2/month Cablecards, WITHOUT subscribing to the TiVo Service), and to my surprise...
> 
> The manual recording function on my unsubscribed TiVoHDs (which had completely disappeared after the first week or so) has magically REAPPEARED after 30 days of preventing the TiVoHD from contacting the mothership!
> 
> ...


Your time will drift over time until your manual recordings will be cut short or start late. I have a TiVo-HD with v11g over 30 days without a sub and just tried what you did, it did not work so you are just lucky I guess.


----------



## nn2g2bT (Jul 11, 2010)

lessd said:


> If software for the Series 2 (that let an unsubbed TiVo record) did exist in the past it's long gone, any new Series 2 or Series 3 TiVo would be loaded with software no more than a few versions back and you must run the initial setup to even use the TiVo, all Series 3 TiVos would not let you record as the oldest software one could find is V8.xx. The only TiVos I know of that would let you record were some Series 1 and some models of the Series 2 that had a DVD burner built in (not Humax).


Within the first week home with my 3 unsubscribed Blockbuster TiVoHDs, I allowed the Mothership to set them up for my cable system and to update the software to Version 11.0g01-2-652.

When the first 7 days of full use without TiVo activation expired, the Manual Record function disappeared (as expected).

But to my surprise, the Manual Record function magically reappeared after preventing contact with the Mothership for 30 days -- whoooHOOOO!


----------



## nn2g2bT (Jul 11, 2010)

lessd said:


> Your time will drift over time until your manual recordings will be cut short or start late. I have a TiVo-HD with v11g over 30 days without a sub and just tried what you did, it did not work so you are just lucky I guess.


Hmmmm --

Did you ever set up your box? (I did, within the first few days.)

[EDIT]: FYI, on the 1st page of my System Information, my TiVo Account Status is "2: Not Set Up, 0 Days Left", and my TiVo Service Level is "I: -" [/EDIT]


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

nn2g2bT said:


> The manual recording function on my unsubscribed TiVoHDs (which had completely disappeared after the first week or so) has magically REAPPEARED after 30 days of preventing the TiVoHD from contacting the mothership!


That's good information. Thanks for posting.



lessd said:


> Your time will drift over time until your manual recordings will be cut short or start late. I have a TiVo-HD with v11g over 30 days without a sub and just tried what you did, it did not work so you are just lucky I guess.


TiVo uses the ntp protocol for contacting the mothership to keep the time up to date. In my case I redirect these ntp request packets to a server on my own internal network. That works fine for "tech savvy" consumers that have fancy routers where they can do things like that. Yes I know that won't work for most people, I'm throwing that info out for completeness.

So the real question is whether the TiVo will stop making these ntp requests at all if it can't contact the mothership for other things such as guide data.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> TiVo uses the ntp protocol for contacting the mothership to keep the time up to date. In my case I redirect these ntp request packets to a server on my own internal network. ...


So, all NTP port requests are redirected on your network. Hum. And what about blocking the other port destinations to keep the box from calling home? What ports are those? I have an old S2 running 8.3 off the network that can still manually record, but the time drifts pretty far.


----------



## zowwie85 (Jul 25, 2010)

I got mine at a blockbuster video in suburban Phoenix. $75.99.

My experience is that TiVo won't help you with problems whether you're subscribed OR unsubscribed. The apparent interest in your problem will certainly be higher if you're subscribed - but based on experience they go through the motions (script) and don't care in the least. If you piss them off (truth hurts) - TiVo will go silent. (i.e., thanks for the money, sucker!!!!!)

YES, your cheap TiVo from blockbuster can be activated with an M-card/tuning adapter. Note that there are no kneepads in the box as standard equipment - you will need them to get a tuning adapter properly paired and activated with the M-card/tuning adapter.

You probably had suggestions happening on your S3 TiVo before any of the digital voodoo. It will not happen after your cable company finally deigns to show up with the right equipment and maybe even pair it properly.

So during the honeymoon period after you got digital cable + HD activated it will record just fine. You will notice that that major selling point of a TiVo really doesn't happen: there are no suggested recordings after 12 hours post SDV/cablecard install. Your season pass recordings will continue to work - but the suggestion list will be EMPTY.

It will stay that way. But look on the bright side, Tivo will still charge your card 100&#37; for the little itty-bitty-bit of the service they can deliver. You can "fix" it by clearing all thumbs ratings and deleting all season passes. That "fix" will last 12 hours, no more. But it will take you 12 hours to reprogram all of it... every time they "fix" it.

You have a new part-time job - trying to document and re-program all the season pass recordings your family asked for. The recommended reset that solves the problem for one half of one day will erase all of them.

Tivo knows about it, make no mistake. They just dont give a sh**t.


----------



## Emtea (Nov 3, 2005)

They still have some TiVos in the Kennesaw, GA area at the Blockbuster at Wade Green off I75. I just got one myself. Now it's the waiting game with Comcast.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

ebf said:


> So, all NTP port requests are redirected on your network. Hum. And what about blocking the other port destinations to keep the box from calling home? What ports are those? I have an old S2 running 8.3 off the network that can still manually record, but the time drifts pretty far.


Sorry, I don't have an S2 box so I can't really offer much advice. There are many addresses and ports that my TiVo HD accesses to phone home. TiVo provides this list, but I can't vouch for its accuracy. I am subscribed, so I don't try to interfere with anything but NTP.

If you have a router, instead of blocking particular ports, you will probably be better off blocking *all* internet access from your TiVo, and then redirecting just NTP somewhere. Maybe that will work.

For the record, my TiVo HDs access three different NTP servers at TiVo, all using UDP port 123. The IP addresses are 204.176.49.10, 204.176.49.11, 204.176.49.12.


----------



## budweisr33 (Aug 23, 2010)

Bought 2 from BB. HD tivo 99.00.
Southeast Michigan.


----------



## zowwie85 (Jul 25, 2010)

Emtea said:


> They still have some TiVos in the Kennesaw, GA area at the Blockbuster at Wade Green off I75. I just got one myself. Now it's the waiting game with Comcast.


Rock on... best of luck getting them properly authorized.


----------



## budweisr33 (Aug 23, 2010)

zowwie85 said:


> Rock on... best of luck getting them properly authorized.


Done in 30 minutes and not 1 issue.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Ditto, I had my Cablecard installed in the S. Cobb area of the ATL a couple of months ago and the Comcast tech was only in the house 15 mins. Very painless install now.


----------



## TarHeelGal (Jun 17, 2010)

Besides Blockebuster, is anyone else selling the Tivos for $99? I'd love to pick one up for my son for Christmas.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Check craigs list.


----------



## txporter (Sep 18, 2006)

Also, if you are already in the market for a new TV, Bestbuy is running a deal where you can save $200 on a new Tivo Premiere with the purchase of a new TV.


----------

